# Cost of Dish Dvr



## mgmrick (Oct 19, 2004)

I have D* with tivo service from D*. My parents have dish and are quite sastified but they want to get a dvr from dish. They where floored to find out they can not be had for less than 299.00. I can buy D* tivo's for 50 bucks. Is that really the best price an active custmor of dish has to pay for a dvr?

Thanks

Rick


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Thats BULL read this form


----------



## lastmanstanding (Mar 22, 2003)

mgmrick said:


> I have D* with tivo service from D*. My parents have dish and are quite sastified but they want to get a dvr from dish. They where floored to find out they can not be had for less than 399.00. I can buy D* tivo's for 50 bucks. Is that really the best price an active custmor of dish has to pay for a dvr?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rick


I think I paid $299 for a 721 dual tuner, and there is no monthly fee from Dish or Tivo for the PVR service.

LMS


----------



## ShadowEKU (Jul 13, 2004)

mgmrick said:


> I have D* with tivo service from D*. My parents have dish and are quite sastified but they want to get a dvr from dish. They where floored to find out they can not be had for less than 399.00. I can buy D* tivo's for 50 bucks. Is that really the best price an active custmor of dish has to pay for a dvr?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rick


Without a commitment... probably.

With a year commitment Probably get it free plus shipping. look into Dish'n it up.

How can you get a Directivo at 50 for an existing customer. the rebates are not supposed to be allowed for existings. so itd be 100.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

D has the 40 gig units $50 + 15 shipping its a excellent deal


----------



## mgmrick (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry but directv sells directv tivo's for 50 bucks to anybody new or old (no rebate needed) . I also got a rca hd receiver from directv for 100 dollars and just recently added 2 directv tivo's for 100 bucks. I have called dish on behalf of my mother and the best they can do is 299. She has been a custmor since may with perfect payment history.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## lastmanstanding (Mar 22, 2003)

mgmrick said:


> Sorry but directv sells directv tivo's for 50 bucks to anybody new or old (no rebate needed) . I also got a rca hd receiver from directv for 100 dollars and just recently added 2 directv tivo's for 100 bucks. I have called dish on behalf of my mother and the best they can do is 299. She has been a custmor since may with perfect payment history.
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


I think that is a weak point in Dish's business model. They make it easy to switch, and hard to stay.

LMS


----------



## mgmrick (Oct 19, 2004)

The cost of a new subscriber is just about the same directv vs dish. With out ever having to deal with dish till now I would have not know the upgrade process. As a (newer, since may) dish custmor upgrade process is way to costly. Directv's hd receiver (not tivo) can be had for most exsisting custmors for 99 bucks. Their tivo's for 50 bucks. You must be a good paying custmor for directv to get these prices, which I do not have a problem with.

I think I am just going to pay mom's 240 dollar fee to cancell and set her up with dtv. Upgrading is a fact as newer stuff hits the market it only makes sense to upgrade, not just new custmors.

Just my 2 sense
Rick


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

Whoever told you that you can't upgrade is wrong. The Dish'n-it Up promo includes DVR 510 receivers and costs $50 or $100 depending on which plan is chosen. Check with a retailer or call DISH and ask about that plan specifically.


----------



## mgmrick (Oct 19, 2004)

drjake said:


> Whoever told you that you can't upgrade is wrong. The Dish'n-it Up promo includes DVR 510 receivers and costs $50 or $100 depending on which plan is chosen. Check with a retailer or call DISH and ask about that plan specifically.


I have spoken with a local retailer and dishnetwork on behalf of my mother. She is locked into a contract due to getting local channels in may. Both dish and the local retailer said the cost is 299. Her payment history is perfect. Do you have phone numbers on these offers you speak of

Thanks
Rick


----------



## lastmanstanding (Mar 22, 2003)

mgmrick said:


> The cost of a new subscriber is just about the same directv vs dish. With out ever having to deal with dish till now I would have not know the upgrade process. As a (newer, since may) dish custmor upgrade process is way to costly. Directv's hd receiver (not tivo) can be had for most exsisting custmors for 99 bucks. Their tivo's for 50 bucks. You must be a good paying custmor for directv to get these prices, which I do not have a problem with.
> 
> I think I am just going to pay mom's 240 dollar fee to cancell and set her up with dtv. Upgrading is a fact as newer stuff hits the market it only makes sense to upgrade, not just new custmors.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I see what you mean. Could your folks go without TV for 90 days, or however long it takes to be a 'new customer' again? But they would have to let their contract run out, making the process way too long.

That 240 is a pile of nickles though.

LMS


----------



## mgmrick (Oct 19, 2004)

One other option I have not explored yet. Can a dish dvr be bought used like thru ebay and be added to her account?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

You could buy a 522 on e bay my contact can get it activated.... although the 522 has some bugs


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, you can buy one somewhere else like ebay and add it. Thats what the 299 to dish would be, them selling it to you. Since you mother has only been a customer since May, that is not long enough to qualify for any promo. 1 year minimum needed.


----------



## ShadowEKU (Jul 13, 2004)

email [email protected] and tell them what you have/want and they will generally meet you at least half way. its sad but most business ive done with dish has been through CEO.

I would switch to D* if 2 Tivos and a HD Tivo wouldnt cost me 1000 or more to get and install.


----------



## b1119 (Nov 28, 2004)

mgmrick said:


> Sorry but directv sells directv tivo's for 50 bucks to anybody new or old (no rebate needed) . I also got a rca hd receiver from directv for 100 dollars and just recently added 2 directv tivo's for 100 bucks. I have called dish on behalf of my mother and the best they can do is 299. She has been a custmor since may with perfect payment history.
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


I called Dish a couple of times over the Thanksgiving weekend. I got a similar response to yours. Two different Dish customer service reps told me there were no promotions available to me for upgrading to a DVR. The third call I made to Dish was to cancel my service (and switch to DirectTV to get their TiVo). As soon as I said "cancel", they connected me to a different rep whose job is to try to talk you out of disconnecting. That rep offered to send me DVR 510 at no cost and no obligation. (I don't have a contract so I can quite anytime without penalty.) It's sad that you have to threaten to quit their service for them to treat you like a valued customer. They seem to offer all their best deals and best equipment to new customers.


----------



## roadrnnr (Nov 21, 2004)

Not sure if you want to buy or lease but I have four standard receiver's and I just upgraded two of them, one to the 510dvr and one to the 811 HD.

Only cost to me was $24.95 to ship them to me.

Of course I still pay $5 a month for the three extra receiver's, but still seems like a cheap way to do it.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

plus $5 a month for the DVR fee unless you have AEP


----------



## jrrdy1380 (Jun 27, 2003)

I got the 510 a year ago through a promo (free receiver w/2yr commitment plus paid $24.95 s/h). I think that the Dish-It-Up promo would be the best way to go since can get an upgrade of equipment but if you want to own the equipment then this promo would not be a good choice for you since the receiver is leased to you.

I have experienced minor problems w/ the 510 (mostly unpluging the unit or resetting the smart card resolves the problem). I really enjoy the DVR features...I often work nights and there are some programs that I can't watch and the 510 makes it easy for me to watch them when I get home or later on in the evening after I get some sleep.


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

When I signed up for Dish, I got a 811 and 301 that I owned with a 1 year contract obligation. It sounds like your mom got a similar promo since they are not allowing her to just switch out the lease equipment.

After I was signed up for about a month, I bought a 508 off of ebay and called dish and had them switch the 508 for the 301. You could by a 508 for your mom off of www.dishstore.net, one of this site's trusted sponsors, for $225, then then call dish to switch over receivers. She would at least save the $5 per month dvr fee and I'm sure the 80 record time would be plenty. Then to offset some of the cost for the receiver you could sell her old receiver on ebay.

That would be my suggestion, since it sounds like the cancellation fee is pretty hefty and she is already comfortable with Dish.


----------

